# Movies that make you cry



## Sofos

Be honest. I know everyone has certain parts of movies where, unless you have no soul, you can't help it. Mine are:

Pokemon: The First Movie -


Spoiler



When Ash turns to stone and Pikachu keeps trying to shock him back to life, but can't, and all of the Pokemon start crying.


Digimon: The Movie -


Spoiler



When Willis thinks Terriermon is dead, and Terriermon flies up and says "You'll never lose me Willis. I told you, I'm your friend. Friends are always there for each other".


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I think if the movie isn't obscure and has been out for well over a decade you don't have to use spoiler tags.


----------



## Sofos

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think if the movie isn't obscure and has been out for well over a decade you don't have to use spoiler tags.



its funny, cuz i found like 20 ppl this week who havent seen those movies .-.


----------



## broj15

in Castaway when Wilson starts floating away at the end of the movie. Seriously gets me every time.


----------



## The Uncreator

I Am Legend - the movie was alright, and I prefer the book, but when will smith has to kill his dog I fucking lost it. Something about cruelty to animals really gets me, and even though it was for the better of the dog, I hated that scene. It just eats at me.


----------



## Xaios

I'm going to have to go with the classic nerd example: Star Trek 2. The death of Spock gets me everytime.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

The Green Mile. Haven't watched that one in years though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Both the anime and live action drama. 






Gachi Boy. The pic may not look like it, but when I saw this on a trip back from Japan, I completely unexpectedly balled my eyes out.


----------



## Riffer

When Matt Damons character goes to the grave of Tom Hanks character at the end of Saving Private Ryan....fucking brutal man emotions. In the movie Reign Over Me when Adam Sandler breaks down and tells the story of how his whole family died in 9/11 gets me too.


----------



## Winspear

Fucking everything. Particularly epic speeches with music - the presidents speech in Armageddon and Rohans charge on Minas Tirith come to mind.


----------



## Hollowway

That I'll admit to in public? None. Secretly? Damn near everything. I'm right there with EtherealEntity. Sometimes I can't even tell someone about the movie, or the end of a movie, without getting all choked up. I feel like a total goober about it, but I react to everything like that Peter Gabriel moment in Say Anything.


----------



## broj15

Its been awhile (3 years) since I watched it but The Fox & The Hound makes me choke up every time.


----------



## FireInside

Of Mice And Men
The Notebook
My Life
Saving Private Ryan (the ending)
Titanic
Forest Gump

These ones get me everytime. Damn, I feel like such a pussy now ha ha!


----------



## Winspear

Oh - the death of Littlefoots mother. If you know what I'm talking about and didn't cry, you're a liar.


----------



## Explorer

I will *never* watch Grave of the Fireflies again. 

EVER.


----------



## celticelk

Pretty much anything Pixar. I cried like a little girl during that opening montage in *Up*.


----------



## Black43

I know it's not technically classified as a movie, but i cried like a girl when Fat Nyan Cat died at the end of the Nyan Cat Battle movie. Seriously, its that sad.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Titanic
Marley and Me
Harry Potter 7 pt. II (Don't you judge me!!! That shit was my childhood!!!!)
The scene in Pokemon that OP mentioned (this ones making me choke up just thinking about it. Nevermind, I'm actually crying now )
The Lion King.
Toy Story 3
Land Before Time.
Saving Private Ryan.
The Green Mile

Dunno, I forgot a lot of them. I'm a complete, blubbering mess in any movie that can truely capture me in the acting and plot (except Forest Gump ). You guys will probably mention more.


----------



## Volteau

The Road is the only movie that has made me teary beyond repair.


----------



## Winspear

Volteau said:


> The Road is the only movie that has made me teary beyond repair.



I didn't find the ending too sad, but I still think about the thief regularly (I think I did just yesterday, actually) and it makes me awfully sad. I really hope he found his clothes, it honestly troubles me


----------



## Volteau

lol! Yes! The thief, man. That was what struck the arrow in my heart  Still makes me sad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

EtherealEntity said:


> the death of Littlefoots mother





Why'd you have to bring that up. 

Easily the saddest moment ever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

EtherealEntity said:


> the death of Littlefoots mother.


 
I used to watch that movie countless times over and over when I was a kid and it still got me every time. 



Explorer said:


> I will *never* watch Grave of the Fireflies again.
> 
> EVER.


 
I said the same thing once, then I saw the live action drama...


----------



## Xaios

celticelk said:


> Pretty much anything Pixar. I cried like a little girl during that opening montage in *Up*.



Good Lord, this. Pixar has a direct line to my heartstrings. Jessie's montage from Toy Story 2 especially just gets me everytime:



The ending to Toy Story 3 is also a tear jerker, as is the opening montage from Up.


----------



## Winspear

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I used to watch that movie countless times over and over when I was a kid and it still got me every time.


Haha me too bro, whenever I was sick from school I would have my mum bring the TV into my room and I'd watch all the movies up to no.6 on repeat until I was well enough to go back to school


----------



## Xaios

7stringDemon said:


> Harry Potter 7 pt. II (Don't you judge me!!! That shit was my childhood!!!!)



I actually agree, that movie had some really powerful moments. It's funny, David Yates' first two HP movies (Order of the Phoenix and The Half-Blood Prince) really didn't do that much for me, so I was very pleasantly surprised just how good Deathly Hallows Pt. I was, and then elated at how great Pt. II ended up being.

The scene in Deathly Hallows Pt. II that gets me is the Resurrection Stone scene.


----------



## mcleanab

celticelk said:


> Pretty much anything Pixar. I cried like a little girl during that opening montage in *Up*.



That's because it's some of the finest visual storytelling produced... hands down brilliant...

The Fountain will do it for me... a few different moments in it... Hugh Jackman and Rachel Weiss are incredible...


----------



## MFB

Littlefoot's mom's death
Chomper leaving in LBT3 
End of "Saving Private Ryan"
Toy Story 3's ending
The Soloist actually made me feel like a little girl too


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

very sad to the saddest ever, these come to mind...


----------



## signalgrey

happy tears: Cinderella Man

sad tears: tons of stuff.


----------



## Church2224

A lot of the Pixar stuff as many people have said. Saving Private Ryan as well. 

Forest Gump- Forest at the end when Forest is talking to Jenny at her grave and he starts to cry, I get all teary eyed.

Terminator II-when John has to say goodbye to the Terminator before it gets melted and the Terminator goes "I now know why you cry."

The Lion King- the Death of Mufasa 

Transformer: The Movie ( the 1986 movie)- The death of Optimus Prime, he was my hero as a kid! 

A few more I cannot think of right now...


----------



## Mexi

mcleanab said:


> That's because it's some of the finest visual storytelling produced... hands down brilliant...
> 
> The Fountain will do it for me... a few different moments in it... Hugh Jackman and Rachel Weiss are incredible...



this this this this x100 hugh jackman's finest acting ever imo


----------



## spattergrind

Damn, lots of stuff. The pixar, Titanic, etc.
I forgot about bridge to terabithia: It's so messed up and unexpected.


----------



## ZEBOV

EtherealEntity said:


> Oh - the death of Littlefoots mother. If you know what I'm talking about and didn't cry, you're a liar.



I honestly didn't cry. I had no soul when I was a child. It was usually being beaten out of me.

But one movie that really got me was We Were Soldiers. The scenes when the wives had to tell each other that their husbands died because a taxi service was originally given that job got me bad.


----------



## L1ght

Bloody_Inferno said:


> .




By far, the saddest and most depressing movie I've ever watched. Incredible movie though. I'm glad I saw it.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

American History X: Holy shit! why Danny why??!??!!?


----------



## petereanima

Xaios said:


> I'm going to have to go with the classic nerd example: Star Trek 2. The death of Spock gets me everytime.



"I have been.....and shall always be...your friend.."











Every. Time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

When Marge splits up with Homer in The Simpsons movie, so real!


----------



## The Grief Hole

The end of Millenium Actress is always a tear jerker for me. And as embarassing as it is to admit it, you'll always find me with 'something in my eye' at the end of Edward Scissorhands. That something being a shit load of tears.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Grief Hole said:


> The end of Millenium Actress is always a tear jerker for me. And as embarassing as it is to admit it, you'll always find me with 'something in my eye' at the end of Edward Scissorhands. That something being a shit load of tears.



You just struck a hidden nerve for me.... Man that movie rules.


----------



## USMarine75

Bicentennial Man does it for me.

If you haven't seen Act of Valor, I won't ruin it... but you know the scene I mean.

I remember watching The Notebook with the wife and that was a tearjerker...

Usually anything that involves sick/dying children gets me... I feel like I'm blanking, because I tear up pretty easy, but so far these are all I could think of off the top of my head...


----------



## celticelk

Epic stuff like LotR gets me as well. If you've seen the extended cut of *The Two Towers*: the scene at Theodred's funeral where Eowyn sings his death-song. Hits me like a spear in the chest every time. No idea why Jackson didn't keep that in the theatrical version.


----------



## jymellis

dot and the kangaroo
day of the dolphin
indecent proposal
A.I.


----------



## MFB

Oh man, how could I forget this one :






Robin Williams might be in it but don't let that fool you for one second that it's not terribly sad


----------



## 7stringDemon

This is the best/worst thread ever. . . . .


----------



## ZEBOV

The Grief Hole said:


> The end of Millenium Actress is always a tear jerker for me.


After reading this post, it made me think of Bicentennial Man. It made me want to see it again.

And then this post was posted.


USMarine75 said:


> Bicentennial Man does it for me.



It's like I'm psychic or something.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## steve1

I shed a tear last night while watching Doctor Who, the episode where they go to see Vincent Van Gogh. The ending got me, for the second time.


----------



## ilyti

Xaios said:


> Good Lord, this. Pixar has a direct line to my heartstrings. Jessie's montage from Toy Story 2 especially just gets me everytime:




Also it's a scientific fact that any montage with a Sarah McLachlan song playing in the background _will _make you cry. Daniel Tosh set "Angel" to chimps peeing in their mouths and it somehow seemed sad..



celticelk said:


> Epic stuff like LotR gets me as well. If you've seen the extended cut of *The Two Towers*: the scene at Theodred's funeral where Eowyn sings his death-song. Hits me like a spear in the chest every time. No idea why Jackson didn't keep that in the theatrical version.



I ALWAYS cry when Haldir dies from an axe to the head in The Two Towers. Can't help myself.

Really surprised how many of you guys are saying Titanic and The Notebook! About Bicentennial Man: amazing movie, I do cry tears of happiness at the end. AI: Artificial Intelligence. That one always makes me cry, because the kid just loved his mother so much. I try and get over it each time by reminding myself that he was just a robot, programmed to love her eternally. That's the whole point, so it's not really _that _special. Even if she had mistreated him, he would still love her eternally. Which is not the way it would be with a regular human person. They can make a conscious choice - beyond programming - to love or not to. Lars and the Real Girl is such a touching movie, I couldn't believe how well that subject was handled. Really enjoyed it, and I cried. When Mufasa dies in The Lion King it always gets me too. Oddly enough, the big Star Trek fan that I am, I never found the death of Spock all that sad. Maybe because I knew he was going to be resurrected anyway. And Bill Shatner carrying the emotion in that scene is not engaging or believable. Spock losing his shit on the original show after Nurse Chapel tells him she loves him, that's heavier for me.

Man, I'm more of a pansy than I though..


----------



## yellowv

Twilite. Every damn one of them make me cry just from the thought.


----------



## mlp187

Fred Claus, when V-Vaughn is looking at the children opening their presents as Sinead O'Connor's version of Silent Night reveals my soul. HOLY SHIT. I feel so good when I see that. I turn up my TV and let the tears flow.


----------



## Gemmeadia

Forest Gump is one of those movies...


----------



## straightshreddd

While this movie was pretty damn funny, it was also profoundly emotional at some parts. Not to mention I was drunk while watching it and my mom's a cancer survivor. So, yeah, it hit home and I kinda cried a bit.


----------



## dan0151

My life...gets me everytime 
Watership down..the bright eyes part


----------



## grey dog

bridge to teribithia, that was ment to be a kids movie!


----------



## decypher

Dancer in the Dark - It's one of my favorite movies, I've only watched it twice over the past 10 years, I don't want to "wear it off". Both times it totally destroyed me. I can't really remember any other movie being that intense and exhausting.


----------



## texshred777

Marley and Me
LOTR trilogy has a few scenes 
The Road
The Boy in the Striped Pajamas
PS I love you
Lorenzos Oil
Saving Private Ryan
Forest Gump

There are many others..

Books
The end of "The Path of Daggers"-WOT series. Rand poisons Fedwin Morr when he starts going insane. That and the scene where Elaine and Aviendha become first sisters.


----------



## decypher

And this one, especially as it's based on a true story. Amazing acting. Absolutely sad story that proves that our so called Western Civilization is not in the position to point it's finger at others.






Edit: It helps to actually link an image


----------



## Bobo

The Uncreator said:


> I Am Legend - the movie was alright, and I prefer the book, but when will smith has to kill his dog I fucking lost it. Something about cruelty to animals really gets me, and even though it was for the better of the dog, I hated that scene. It just eats at me.



Yeah that 

And to top it all off, he calls her Samantha for the first time in that scene instead of Sam and you find out she was a cute lil German Shepard girl, not a boy :cry:


----------



## soliloquy

i wasn't expecting this. its designed to be a kids book and movie...however, a)the themes in this are soooo adult oriented and b)the acting in this is really well done. and i really wasn't expecting the ending at all. 

after that, i was miserable for the rest of the day







as a horse lover, this movie is TOO painful to watch. same goes for the book. i loved the way they personify the horse and its all done through his perspective.








i love sean penn! and this movie, in my books marked him as one of the best in hollywood


----------



## Prydogga

If you haven't seen it, don't let the presence of Adam Sandler and Christopher Walken fool you. Towards the end, this gets fucking DARK.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Pan's labyrinth. Awesome movie - the end is brutal but uplifting.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

"I am Sam" made me sob never mind cry


----------



## Bobo

Volteau said:


> The Road is the only movie that has made me teary beyond repair.



Totally fucked up movie, but great. Man could do those things, and that's what's the saddest part to me.


----------



## straightshreddd

I remember Lord of the Flies(the one from the early 90's), when the fat kid's head gets crushed by the boulder, and Selena, when she gets shot by the old lady and everyone's sad, making me sob as a little kid. haha


----------



## JPhoenix19

"The Passion of the Christ" made me ball like a baby for religious reasons.

One more recent was "What to Expect When You're Expecting", when one of the main characters gets taken outside the operating room where his wife is having a C-section done, because there was a life-threatening complication. That took me back to when my daughter was born and being worried about my wife's C-section, as well as when my daughter had to go under the knife due to a defect. Neither turned out to be life-threatening in my case, but it was still the most nervous I'd ever been.


----------



## ilyti

celticelk said:


> Epic stuff like LotR gets me as well. If you've seen the extended cut of *The Two Towers*: the scene at Theodred's funeral where Eowyn sings his death-song. Hits me like a spear in the chest every time. No idea why Jackson didn't keep that in the theatrical version.


Theoden's grieving for Theodred is probably my favourite scene in the whole trilogy. Class acting and cinematography. I was so disapointed when I read the book and Theoden was all "oh my son is dead? sucks... let's go to Helm's Deep". Yes I realize the book is better, but come on, here's one instance where I'd say the film makers made a good call to change it.

Other ones... generally it's the emotionally heavy Danish moves that break me. Wilbur Wants to Kill Himself has so many devastating moment I never know which one is gonna get me each time I watch it. 
In a Better World (original title: Haevnen) killed me when the tough-guy career-man father breaks down over not being able to control his psychopath son. There's something about grown men crying.


----------



## AxeHappy

Up. The starting as everybody said. 

Wall-e. When Wall-e is getting crushed and EVA is just calling out his name, and then rushing around trying to find a replacement tape. Slays me every time.

LoTR: When Aragon says his, "You bow to nobody" lines to the hobbits and everybody bows to them. 

I remember the scene with Littlefoot's mom from when I was a kid but I can't remember the last time I watched a Land Before Time Movie.

The Neverending Story. When the dude's horse dies in that muck. Brutal.

I know there are tons more but they aren't springing to mind.


----------



## soliloquy

well look at us all...
we are a bunch of sissy cry-babies...

i like it!




not that its a movie, but the finale of season 1 of 'the Big C' made me ball my eyes out.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

okay... 

Fox and the Hound: my mom and i both had to, whenever we watched it, fast forward the VHS past the part where she "drops him off" *tearing up thinking about it* 

8 Below: lets be honest every dog movie makes me ball my eyes out (refuse to watch Marley and Me), my dad had me watch this film cuz he said it was good... i literally hated him for the next 90 minutes. asked him why he would do that to me, he said he and a giant Samoan man he sat next to on a plane watched it during the inflight movie and they both were crying. 

speaking of Marley and Me, my brother saw that on his deployment flight to Kuwait, said the whole C130 full of CG serviceman were crying... even the people who hate dogs. 

My Dog Skip: The part where old Skip needs help climbing onto his old boy's bed.... why do dogs have to be so goddamned loyal? it makes it hard to watch movies about them.. 

Up: The opening montage... oh my god that hurt to watch. my mom watched that with me... i was holding back the water works as best i could and thought to myself "as long as my mom isn't crying i'll be good" *looks over at my silently sobbing mother* "fuck me..." cried for a solid minute. towards the end when he revisits the scrapbook... more tears... the ending credits, happy tears 

Toy Story 3: my dad had taken me to see 1 and 2 respectively, and i had planned to take my dad to see the 3rd (21 year old taking his father to see Toy Story 3.. that would've been a sight..). he was on travel all summer so i saw it without him... now before i had assumed with the open happy ending of TS2 that they wouldn't revisit the francise and leave it as a happy memory.. wrong. once i heard there would be no more, i felt i was losing my childhood best friends Buzz and Woody and Rex and the gang... then the ending... 

Ratatouille: these were happy tears. the moment where Anton tries the ratatouille and flashes back... those 10 seconds were the most perfectly executed visual story telling i have ever seen. a character who was essentially a monster became the most human and personal character. it was beautiful and i shed a tear. 

We Were Soldiers: "all are present and accounted for, both dead and alive" lost it.. then the ending monologue... such a sad war movie to watch. 

Band of Brothers: the story is touching, but what puts it over the top is the actual interviews with the real veterans. i felt like i got to know each one of the episodes, and when i saw their names revealed i lost it. they sacrificed so much and to see them talk about it was overpowering.. 

Pacific  same story as above.. except they went the added mile to show the father-son relationship of Eugene. i shed a tear or two there.. but when my dad saw it, its a whole other ball game for him, because he has three boys and he can easily see himself in the same situation had one of us been in combat. on top of that the interviews are harder for him to watch because he grew up knowing WWII veterans. so to see the few that are left (and there's only a small amount of veterans in Pacific as compared to BoB, because we lost so many between the years) is really hard for him. makes it harder to be his son and see him sad. 

Click : this is a comedy that fucks with your emotions. 

Gran Tarino: Clint Eastwood's character is pretty much my dearly departed grandfather. it makes me sad because i never got to know him as i got older.


----------



## marialohan

Twilight movies is make me cry because she never married each other in love. But they cant live without each other .


----------



## Black_Sheep

Ibanezsam4 said:


> okay...
> 
> speaking of Marley and Me, my brother saw that on his deployment flight to Kuwait, said the whole C130 full of CG serviceman were crying... even the people who hate dogs.
> 
> 
> Up: The opening montage... oh my god that hurt to watch. my mom watched that with me... i was holding back the water works as best i could and thought to myself "as long as my mom isn't crying i'll be good" *looks over at my silently sobbing mother* "fuck me..." cried for a solid minute. towards the end when he revisits the scrapbook... more tears... the ending credits, happy tears
> 
> Toy Story 3: my dad had taken me to see 1 and 2 respectively, and i had planned to take my dad to see the 3rd (21 year old taking his father to see Toy Story 3.. that would've been a sight..). he was on travel all summer so i saw it without him... now before i had assumed with the open happy ending of TS2 that they wouldn't revisit the francise and leave it as a happy memory.. wrong. once i heard there would be no more, i felt i was losing my childhood best friends Buzz and Woody and Rex and the gang... then the ending...
> 
> Band of Brothers: the story is touching, but what puts it over the top is the actual interviews with the real veterans. i felt like i got to know each one of the episodes, and when i saw their names revealed i lost it. they sacrificed so much and to see them talk about it was overpowering..
> 
> 
> Gran Tarino: Clint Eastwood's character is pretty much my dearly departed grandfather. it makes me sad because i never got to know him as i got older.




That would pretty much be my list also. Great choices man!  ..and also great movies, and the best miniseries ever created. 

My only addition would be the movie Big Fish. If the ending doesn't get to you, then nothing will. I've only seen the movie twice, but even thinking about the ending almost makes me cry.


----------



## liamh

"My friends, you bow to no one"

Everytime.


----------



## mcleanab

liamh said:


> "My friends, you bow to no one"
> 
> Everytime.



Haven't seen it in a while, but I remember standing up in the theatre:

LOTR: The Return Of The King: For Frodo - YouTube


----------



## petereanima

yep, those two scenes strike me every time.


----------



## tacotiklah

MFB said:


> Oh man, how could I forget this one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Williams might be in it but don't let that fool you for one second that it's not terribly sad




Oh this one for sure! When he went to read his graduation speech, I cried my eyes out. I could relate a lot to him being an outcast and a "freak" while in school. It kinda hit home with me.

Another movie that did it for me was "The Pursuit of Happyness". I was actually homeless and living in a shelter with my ex-fiancee when this was in theaters, and after doing some housecleaning for a friend, I came up on the money to see this in the cheap "dollar" theater we have out here. I cried throughout the entire last half of the movie. My ex wanted to know if I wanted to go, and I refused to move and kept saying "I gotta see how this ends. I gotta know if it turned out alright for him."


----------



## ilyti

Fun fact - R. Kelly cried like a baby from watching The Notebook. 

Nicholas Sparks Killed R. Kelly's Marriage | Dlisted



> "As the film credits started to roll, I couldn't move. I burst into tears. People walking past me patted me on the back, trying to console me. 'The Notebook' was beautiful, and I was crying because its hero and heroine had died together.
> But I was also crying because I remembered a Valentine's Day -- when a helicopter dropped a rainfall of roses -- that had come and gone ... My marriage had died. And there was nothing I could do to bring it back."


 
That jerk, he ruined the ending!


----------



## Bobo

Church2224 said:


> Transformer: The Movie ( the 1986 movie)- The death of Optimus Prime, he was my hero as a kid!



Shit I remember watching that in the theater with friends. When that scene hit, it was nothing but sobs and stunned, saddened faces in the crowd. Damn it we were just kids!!!


----------



## Bobo

Maybe an obscure one, and not the saddest by far, but one just randomly popped in my head. Boyz N The Hood - when Ricky gets shot and they take him home to his family. Then Tre almost goes down the wrong path. I don't remember if I really cried or not, but I remember being a bit shocked at how sad I was at that scene after what all had happened in that movie to that point.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Whats eating Gilbert Grape?

Makes me cry everytime. If you haven't seen it, it is on netflix instant queue. Watch it now.


----------



## ittoa666

The scene when the pet rat dies and Comfortably Numb is playing. Never again.


----------



## Genome

I absolutely cannot ever bring myself to watch Marley & Me. I grew up with a Golden Labrador (she was 2 when I was born), who passed away in 2003. I think I would be an absolute wreck at the end of that.

Edit: Oh, for some reason the end sequence of Inception gets me, right up to the credits. I blame Mr. Zimmer.

Double Edit: Also that bit in Neverending Story where the horse sinks in to the mud? The fuck!?


----------



## butterschnapps

P.S. I Love You, just about every scene. bawwww


----------



## Korbain

can't say they make me really cry, but god i got close the first time i saw them lol

Blood Diamond

Gladiator

Saving Private Ryan

Black Hawk Down

Titanic

E.T (we were all sad when we saw this back in the day!)

The Dark knight (i dunno why, but this movie makes me sad, it such a dark movie, and the combination of the music and some of the scenes, wow!)


----------



## Konfyouzd

The Ugly Duckling... 

For real though...


----------



## Camer138

probably about 30 different spots on the last hour and a half of LOTR: the return of the king. That movie is just a giant sob fest for me and I'm not afraid to admit it.

Also The Girl Who Leapt Through Time gets me in the same spot every time


----------



## MetalBuddah

The ending of Gran Turino where Clint Eastwood gets shot up and killed by the asian gang kids. Gets me every time. And I guess Toy Story 3 at the end because I nostalgia hard whenever I see a Toy Story movie


----------



## Don Vito

Toy Story 3


----------



## MikeH

straightshreddd said:


>



The part where he drives his buddy's Jeep the night before his surgery where he just screams his lungs out as loud as he can really gets me. And then right before he goes into surgery. I turn in to a babbling brook.



evry tiem.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

signalgrey said:


> happy tears: Cinderella Man



Hell yes, in the theater Cinderella Man was the most intense movie i ever sat through, if anyone hasn't seen it, run out and get it now!

also Jerry McGuire seems to get me a little misty eyed every time, can't help but feel good for Cuba Gooding in that flick - "SHOW ME THE MONEY!!! I love black people!"


----------



## no_dice

What Dreams May Come.

I'm a little surprised nobody's mentioned it. His fucking kids die within the first few minutes of the movie!


----------



## Severance

Prydogga said:


> If you haven't seen it, don't let the presence of Adam Sandler and Christopher Walken fool you. Towards the end, this gets fucking DARK.



First time through that movie I cry manly tears of sadness. Every other time... still cry that shits just rips your guts out.


----------



## st2012

mcleanab said:


> Haven't seen it in a while, but I remember standing up in the theatre:
> 
> LOTR: The Return Of The King: For Frodo - YouTube



This. Actually, the last 20 minutes or so of RotK has me me choked up every time, without fail.


----------



## Nialzzz

Awakenings with De Niro and Williams. When De Niros characters illness relapses.

Warrior with Hardy. That fight at the end makes me cry like a little girl.

The dark knight rises. When his butler talks about leaving, gave me a lump in my throat.

Never watched either movie with the wife. Try to be all manly and shit!


----------



## Bobo

no_dice said:


> What Dreams May Come.
> 
> I'm a little surprised nobody's mentioned it. His fucking kids die within the first few minutes of the movie!



Haven't seen that, and it sounds like I don't want too now. Sadness when it envolves kids really fucks me up. Like when me and my lil cousin watched Bridge to Tarabithia...can't take it.


----------



## jordanky

Most of mine have been covered in this thread. Forrest Gump, Click to name the biggest ones. This one almost got me though:


----------



## Koop

Volteau said:


> The Road is the only movie that has made me teary beyond repair.



Oh man, I know what you mean. I watched this movie when my cat ran away, and I was so fucking sad.

EDIT: I forgot mention The Lion King.... :'(
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iloXUw6B4RM


----------



## Pat_tct

Haven't read through all the pages but for it's:

The curious case of Benjamin Button and I am Legend


----------



## Bobo

Pat_tct said:


> Haven't read through all the pages but for it's:
> 
> The curious case of Benjamin Button and I am Legend



All I can say is Samantha the German Shepard 

I watched The Outsiders again the other day...stay gold Ponyboy...:cry:


----------



## ghostred7

Most of mine have been mentioned, but i'll say them again...b/c they STILL get to me some

'86 Transformers Prime death
Trek II Spock "friend" scene
Old Yeller
Return of the Jedi - Vader funeral pyre
The Protector - when Tony Jaa's character in end segment when curtain fell
Backdraft - end segment
Gremlins ending - "bye billy" :'(


----------



## larry

pretty much the end of "the green mile".
the execution's a tear jerker, but even more so 
if you watch the majority of the movie.

i couldn't even make it through this YT
clip. i had to stop it after i'd confirmed
it was the right scene...


----------



## ghostred7

addition:

godzilla: Tokyo sos.... godzilla was gonna nuke the 2 mothra larvae and adult mother flew ul to block the blast and caught on fire slowly then exploding


----------



## Dommak89

larry said:


> pretty much the end of "the green mile".



^this

and now it's gonna be even more sad, knowing that the actor died ...


----------



## Mexi

yeah I watched the green mile the other day, and I'm not gonna lie, the execution scene was rough, though I'm kind of a little bitch when it comes to sad movies.


----------



## Skyblue

It might sound silly, but Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog. That shit was freaking sad. Awesome, but sad.


----------



## Guitarwizard

These get me watery eyes every time:

Blood Diamond
Avatar (when they start shooting rockets at the village)
Invictus (when Matt Damon hears Mandela's voice in his cell)

I must say, I'm a little girl when it comes to tellings, speeches or strong pictures that are accompanied by epic music. The combination of both always gets me. There's an example haha:


----------



## Origin

Blade Runner. Aesthetically, musically, androids coming to terms with death, final speech by Roy etc 
Moon. OH MY GOD, MOON.
Dark Knight Trilogy, it gets me every time.

Basically a shitload of movies, dramas, war, comedy, sci-fi, blah blah. I'm a pussy with movies and games. 

EDIT: It's not a movie but jesus CHRIST, the last few Office (USA) episodes with Michael. Last one in particular. They just wreck me.


----------



## CannibalKiller

I've actually never cried at a movie.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Death Sentence


Spoiler



Seeing a man lose his family one by one is just heartbreaking.



Toy Story 2 


Spoiler



Jesse's little flashback song, right in the feels man.






Volteau said:


> The Road is the only movie that has made me teary beyond repair.



That one really got me. So sad.


----------



## thrsher

forrest gump always gets me at the end when he is reading the note to jenny at the tree


----------



## thrsher

E.T. gets me too when he goes home

and otis and milo, damn when i saw that as a kid, so sad of a movie


----------



## Mexi




----------



## Guitarwizard

CannibalKiller said:


> I've actually never cried at a movie.



You are either watching the wrong movies, or, as your name suggests, a cannibalistic, soulless killer.
Watching the wrong movies sounds more plausible to me, though.


----------



## CannibalKiller

Guitarwizard said:


> You are either watching the wrong movies, or, as your name suggests, a cannibalistic, soulless killer.
> Watching the wrong movies sounds more plausible to me, though.



I do feel emotion when watching films, just not enough to cry.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Grave of the fireflies

The one and only..


----------



## Diggy

a christmas carol.. when the ghost of christmas 'something' takes scrooge to see tiny tim


----------



## isispelican

Haeundae, Oldboy and basically every Korean movie i have watched, their emotional scenes are so well made! 
Also Synecdoche New York, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Shawshank Redemption
Jin Roh, The Fountain.


----------



## 1337

UGH don't wanna talk about it...


----------



## engage757

The Notebook duh.


----------



## CannibalKiller

engage757 said:


> The Notebook duh.


----------



## texshred777

A few more

Million Dollar Baby
Schindler's List
Gran Torino
Big Fish
The Cure
We were soldiers
Hotel Rwanda
Moulin Rouge
Extremely loud and Incredibly Close-The scene where he sees the building collapse, knowing his father is in it and drops to the floor I lost it. I'm getting choked up just thinking about that scene.

The Time Traveler's Wife
My sister's Keeper
Avatar:the last airbender-There are some scenes throughout the show that move me to tears.


----------



## CannibalKiller

How can I be the only one who has never cried at a film?


----------



## texshred777

CannibalKiller said:


> How can I be the only one who has never cried at a film?


----------



## bob123

The Uncreator said:


> I Am Legend - the movie was alright, and I prefer the book, but when will smith has to kill his dog I fucking lost it. Something about cruelty to animals really gets me, and even though it was for the better of the dog, I hated that scene. It just eats at me.




This is actually the last time I cried at a movie! I love my puppies


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

havent seen it in a while but i remember vanilla sky being pretty sad in parts...


----------



## Ibanezsam4

texshred777 said:


> A few more
> 
> Avatar:the last airbender-There are some scenes throughout the show that move me to tears.



 

=( goddammit Iroh...


----------



## OhMyGoliath

I thought a lot of this movie was sad. I held it together fairly well... Untill the end...


----------



## MFB

Pic is borked, here it is though


----------



## texshred777

@ibanezsam

That is very specifically one of the scenes I was referring to.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The ending of Toy Story 3 made me choke up a bit.

Theres some others, but I can barely remember since I'm not as big of a movie buff as I used to be.

EDIT: Near the end of Forrest Gump when he's talking at Jennie's grave. Holy. Fuck. Was hard trying to keep my composure while everyone was around me.


----------



## Murmel

CannibalKiller said:


> How can I be the only one who has never cried at a film?


I haven't either, and it's not because I'm a cold asshole. I do get feelings from movies, but it takes a lot for me to start crying over pretty much anything.

I hadn't cried for years until about 2 years ago when I thought my friend was going to kill himself, which was a false alarm but whatever. After that I haven't cried, and I've had shitty stuff happen


----------



## subject aftermath

toy story 3...


----------



## flint757

Yeah I tear up, but hardly ever cry. When my Uncle died and I wanted to grieve it took me destroying a desk before I was able to cry and grieve. Not sure what is holding me back, I can only assume it is the 'men don't cry' thing that dads teach their kids and I must have taken it to heart. Now I just can't break it...


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

I recently got to watch "The hunger games". The aftermath of the scene where Rue is stabbed in the chest by some guy was very intense. I would've shed some tears, but my girlfriend was watching it with me, and I didn't want to appear weak in her eyes. Very good film.


----------



## flint757

It was alright, it indeed was sad though especially since I read the book, but I wanted to stab the cameraman repeatedly. I hate that shaky camera shit.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

flint757 said:


> It was alright, it indeed was sad though especially since I read the book, but I wanted to stab the cameraman repeatedly. I hate that shaky camera shit.



I didn't read the books. A friend of mine told me about the film, describing it as "horrible, gory, disturbing", so I said to myself "you've got to get your hands on that DVD, man". 

I am not really into contemporary literature, to be honest. That said, I am looking forward to the second film.


----------



## flint757

I'm looking forward to half of the next movie and none of the third, that is if they keep it similar to the books. Wouldn't call it 'gory' though, especially compared to movies like Battle Royale and many others it is quite tame.

Understandable about today's literature, it all seems to be written at a morons level, but I don't really enjoy classic literature either as I can't relate to the dialect.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

flint757 said:


> I'm looking forward to half of the next movie and none of the third, that is if they keep it similar to the books. Wouldn't call it 'gory' though, especially compared to movies like Battle Royale and many others it is quite tame.
> 
> Understandable about today's literature, it all seems to be written at a morons level, but I don't really enjoy classic literature either as I can't relate to the dialect.



"Gory" was just the adjective my friend decided to use when giving me a rough description of the film in question. 

Your opinion on today's literature being a creation aimed at the unthinking majority is spot on. True literature is at least a century old, I'd say.


----------



## MFB

The day that "Hunger Games" is gory is the day that Wes Anderson films are considered "hilarious"


----------



## CannibalKiller

m3l-mrq3z said:


> True literature is at least a century old, I'd say.



Stephen King. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## CannibalKiller

MFB said:


> The day that "Hunger Games" is gory is the day that Rob Schneider films are considered "hilarious"



fixed


----------



## MFB

FilmS implies he's had more than one  

Edit : aw wait, he DID have 2 leading roles, shucks


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

CannibalKiller said:


> Stephen King. Your argument is invalid.









But seriously, though, I believe there are better contemporary authors other than King. Martin Walser, for example. He isn't as mainstream as King, but perhaps more respected.


----------



## RedSkull

probably sound like a weird scene for that kind of matters but the goodbye kiddle of jeff bridges to his ''son'' at the end of Tron Legacy with the MASSIVE EPIC SOUNDTRACK AND VISUALS + Bridges teared eyes = huge chills + almost made it for me


----------



## benduncan

I cry through almost through every scene of "Martyrs" that contains Mylene Jampanoi, some when Morjana Alaoui is locked up also. 

of course there were some things i saw that i would change in the film(as with music i am a perfectionist and will never fully enjoy a piece of work, also everyone just has a different perspective), but it really spoke to me.

i dont know what the intention was, but i saw it as a metaphor for mental illness, something that i have struggled with for years and i really connected with it

*SPOILERS* lol
the earlier part of the movie/flashbacks of lucie representing child abuse, she was being fed mush or, locked up. showing that she was raised in a terrible environment. during a flashback, one of lucie's captors covers her mouth and it flashes back to real time and she is still covering her month, as if to say that she has repressed the emotion of what has happened. she when she breaks out(or moves out) she sees this girl locked up like her and that traumatizes her. from then on this girls corpse attacks her representing the ups and downs with the dead girl embodying the depression. when lucie kills herself it shows the dead girl cutting her wrist but only lucie sees it, her girlfriend does not, i think it also shows that its not lucie who is causing this but the illness. 

lucies character really represents the up and down, anna(lucies girlfirend) represents what its like to just be down. after lucie is dead she is locked up, served grule and beaten. watching that scene feels just like what it feels like to have an depressive episode to me. she almost has a happy ending though, where everyone else hallucinated and saw something bad she shes something positive, she hears lucies voice saying positive things to her. then she sort of bottoms out. she becomes close to death and enters some type of euphoric stage. its like becoming so depressed you go numb but then getting better after.


----------



## benduncan

woah, that was way long, i could of just said:

martyrs

lol


----------



## Thrashmanzac




----------



## Choop

I tend to not cry during a sad movie..instead I get really, really depressed haha.



Mexi said:


>



Great movie (and wicked sad to boot). I can't seem to be able to get my friends who haven't seen it to watch it, which may be more sad.. :[ 

Also, I actually did get kinda teary during Saving Private Ryan,


Spoiler



specifically when the medic got hit and was going on about wanting to go home. Many levels of sad there!



The end of Schindler's List was absolutely sad also. :'[


----------



## benduncan

Choop said:


> I tend to not cry during a sad movie..instead I get really, really depressed haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Great movie (and wicked sad to boot). I can't seem to be able to get my friends who haven't seen it to watch it, which may be more sad.. :[
> 
> Also, I actually did get kinda teary during Saving Private Ryan,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> specifically when the medic got hit and was going on about wanting to go home. Many levels of sad there!
> 
> 
> 
> The end of Schindler's List was absolutely sad also. :'[



i havent seen it


----------



## Choop

benduncan said:


> i havent seen it



You should sometime! It's pretty long though..so that's a factor haha.


----------



## gamber

charlie, 5cm per second and i dont know why but evangelion did too


----------



## Stealthtastic

Bambi.


----------



## EarthDeparture

Boyz n the Hood


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

MFB said:


> Littlefoot's mom's death
> Chomper leaving in LBT3
> End of "Saving Private Ryan"
> Toy Story 3's ending
> The Soloist actually made me feel like a little girl too



Pretty much the movies I was going to list. Minus The soloist.


----------



## tacotiklah

While it's a series and not a movie, watching what happened to Opie in Sons of Anarchy actually made me cry.


----------



## J7string

The Lion King. When Mufassa dies, it gets me every time.


----------



## The Reverend

There's an unspoken rule that in Texas, after puberty a man is only allowed to cry at his daughter's wedding, his parent's funerals, and when his team loses the championship game. 

As such a man, I am unable to cry. There have been movies, books, and TV shows that nearly made my eyes glisten, though.


----------



## flint757

^^^My grandfather and dad fucked me up with that mentality. Now I have a hard time being emotional at all and even when I could cry I can't. It is suppressed now without me doing a damn thing. It isn't even intentional...


----------



## Thrashmanzac

cried twice while watching Leon last night. am i still a man?


----------



## The Reverend

Thrashmanzac said:


> cried twice while watching Leon last night. am i still a man?



Not where I'm from. It's okay, though. I saw that movie for the first time after going through a tough breakup with a girl (sad, I know) and I may or may not have had wetness of the eyes. Briefly. 

For real, though, the whole 'macho man' thing really sucks. I'm the same way, Flint. Any kind of 'weak' emotions aren't really allowed to be shown or talked about, especially with my dad. His usual responses to things like that are snippets of wisdom such as, "Quit being a pussy," or "Aw, stop your bitchin'." He'll tell me about how back in the early 80s he endured the same problems I have while missing three teeth and half his leg.

He's got perfect teeth and all his limbs. I don't get Texans like him sometimes.


----------



## Rev2010

Some I can think of off the top of my head, some mentioned already:

Cast Away - yeah that scene where he loses Wilson and loses it makes me lose it too, every fucking time.

Contact - another Zemeckis film (love nearly everything from him). Multiple parts are rather emotional for me.

The Last Samurai - again, certain scenes resonate strongly with me.

From the Earth to the Moon - not a movie but Jesus, so many episodes have very strong emotional parts for me to not get choked up.


Rev.


----------



## texshred777

The Reverend said:


> Not where I'm from. It's okay, though. I saw that movie for the first time after going through a tough breakup with a girl (sad, I know) and I may or may not have had wetness of the eyes. Briefly.
> 
> For real, though, the whole 'macho man' thing really sucks. I'm the same way, Flint. Any kind of 'weak' emotions aren't really allowed to be shown or talked about, especially with my dad. His usual responses to things like that are snippets of wisdom such as, "Quit being a pussy," or "Aw, stop your bitchin'." He'll tell me about how back in the early 80s he endured the same problems I have while missing three teeth and half his leg.
> 
> He's got perfect teeth and all his limbs. I don't get Texans like him sometimes.


 
You guys are telling me..my father's the Marine badass who teased me a lot growing up for being "Sthenthitive".


----------



## Somnium

Never actually cried from watching any movie, at least not that I can remember. I did shed a tear or two to that one super depressing episode of Adventure Time though one time. The Fountain did come close though, if memory serves.


----------



## redstone

Pixar's Up


----------



## TristanTTN

^

Same here!

I teared up during the beginning of Up.


----------



## redstone

Haha I can't listen to the Ellie badge soundtrack without crying..


----------



## Arsenal12

7 flippin pages and no one has mentioned The Shawshank Redemption?? The part where Morgan Freeman goes to the spot where he had buried the money for him and then is reuinited with Tim Robbins on the beach? Christ I'm getting choked up just typing this.

Big Fish always gets me too, dammit. Watership Down was pretty damn emotional for me as a kid, too.


----------



## Winspear

Arsenal12 said:


> 7 flippin pages and no one has mentioned The Shawshank Redemption?? The part where Morgan Freeman goes to the spot where he had buried the money for him and then is reuinited with Tim Robbins on the beach? Christ I'm getting choked up just typing this.



 The escape scene is pretty epic too


----------



## Rev2010

Crap, how could I have forgotten the ending scene in Wrath of Kahn when Kirk sees Spock in the engine room dying from the radiation. "I have been, and always shall be... your friend". God damn that's something. And then Kirk's speech at his space funeral, "Of my friend, I can only say this: of all the souls I have encountered in my travels, his was the most... human." Epic, gets me every time.


Rev.


----------



## Mexi

the scene at the end of the Killing Fields when sam waterston reunites with haing ngor with john lennon's "imagine" going on. shit gets me ridiculously choked up, tears usually follow.

I really feel sorry for those of you who can't emotionally react to film or other artforms. There's a kind of catharsis when you react so strongly to art that is experienced, so it really is a loss (to me, at least) when I don't react emotionally in any way to what I'm seeing/watching/experiencing


----------



## ghostred7

Add a new one to my lists...

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas

The entire last segment...omfg....I lost it like a baby.


----------



## Darkened

The Fountain... This film is really something.


----------

